# PTO Problem



## Lazaros Batsios (May 16, 2019)

I have a Montgomery ward hydrostatic 16 lawn tractor. I normally use it for winter. I recently had to reinstall the mower deck due to other circumstances with a newer mower. I was cutting her lawn and after about 20-30 minutes the PTO STARTED TO BOG down the mower and not run as well. Please help. Any ideas on what causes this.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check your belt routing first.


----------



## Lazaros Batsios (May 16, 2019)

Would the spark plug and air filter along with oil have anything to do with the mower bogging down?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Bogging down once warmed is usually an ignition issue. If it bogs down only under load, then I would suspect the carburetor is partially clogged.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

A good tune up couldn't hurt. All you mentioned need regular maintenance. And as mentioned a dirty carburetor can too.


----------



## Lazaros Batsios (May 16, 2019)

Thank you everyone for your help. Much appreciated.


----------

